# new diet (bulking)



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hey guys .. after visiting the forum several times a day but never actually really contributing i thought why not start now  ..

basicly im half way through a 12 week bulk. id call it more of a lean bulk as im still staying sesible. the diet is as follows ...

*on waking *- 1/2 scoop time released protein, 2 BCAA's, 1 CLA

*40 mins cardio*

*Breakfast* - 3 oatibix, table spoon on natural honey, table spoon of organic peanut butter, skimmed milk, 1 oatcake, banana/apple, 1/2 scoop time released protein

*Mid Morning* - 6 egg whites, 2 ricecakes, banana

*Lunch* - 2 chicken breasts, brown rice, 1 piece of home made flapjack, 1 CLA

*Pre workout* - 1 scoop whey protein, 2 BCAA's, Creatine monohydrate (then my pre workout like jack3d/C4/liquid fury)

*Train *

*Post workout*- 1 scoop whey protein, BCAA's, Creatine monohydrate, 1 CLA

*Dinner* - 2 chicken breasts/fish/turkey, brown rice/sweet potato

*evening snack *- 2 oatcakes in skimmed milk with peanut butter (i love this)

*Pre bed -* 2 protein pancakes (1 quaker oats sachet, 7 egg whites, cal free sweetner, peanut butter, honey) 2 BCAA's

Im always hungry and this is a big problem for me .. i dont have any problems staying diciplined but its just a horrible feeling. any advice besides drinking water ?

Ive always stayed relatively low carb untill now when dieting *because of my jib on the side).. but now that ive decided to set myself the goal of competing next year, i think now is a good time to start trying to pack on the size 

ill post a picture from roughly 5-10 weeks back and ones that i have from the last week.

any adivice and feed back would be greatly appreciated ..

cheers, Darryl.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Our appetite signal can't be trusted. For proof, just look at all the overweight people in this country, who consume more calories than their bodies need. The next time you get the urge to eat, here's how to tell if your hunger is genuine:

1. Look for a slow build. Physical hunger comes on gradually, while emotional hunger is sudden.

2. Listen for the growl. When your stomach is truly empty, it'll feel hollow, and you'll experience gurgling and hunger pangs.

3. Ask yourself what you're hungry for. True hunger can be satisfied with any food. If only a particular food will do, you're not really hungry.

4. Wait 10 minutes. Hit the timer on the stove or the one on your sports watch and distract yourself with a task until you hear the ding. Usually by that time, if it's a craving, it will have passed.

5. Drink eight ounces of water. Many people confuse hunger with thirst, thinking they need food when their bodies actually need fluids. So drink a glass of water, then wait 10 minutes. If you're still hungry, it's legitimate.

6. Stick something else in your mouth. If gum, a lollipop, or a mint satisfies you, it's an oral craving, not hunger.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Youdont seem to have any other fat source besides peanut butter,you could throw in some other healthy fats, you say you are bulking and on first sight it might look like there is lots of food there,but there is not much in the way of fresh veg or fruit, nuts oils, you could leave some yokes in those eggs,its meant to be a bulk and there doesnt seem to be too many calories there??????


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I ment to say 5 egg whites and 1 whole egg. I do need to start adding more veg to my diet.


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I do find chewing gum helps .. But as I said I have no problem staying disciplined


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Calorie wise I take on around 3000-4000 a day I reckon with the portion size.. I'm trying to keep my body day below or around 10% .. I'm currently 8 and 3 months ago I was maintaining 5% which was stupid.. I do topless work .. Ie, photo shoots + model work so I need to stay lean (ish)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

deejay.1 said:


> Calorie wise I take on around 3000-4000 a day I reckon with the portion size.. I'm trying to keep my body day below or around 10% .. I'm currently 8 and 3 months ago I was maintaining 5% which was stupid.. I do topless work .. Ie, photo shoots + model work so I need to stay lean (ish)


How sure are you of your calorie intake? Theres a great little app called *myfitnesspal* which can be used for free online here Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com

You can also download the app on most mobiles


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeh I've had that for a while .. It's just guesstimating the portion size when putting in the info .. I'd say I'm 85% sure


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've found CLA to be of huge benefit when it comes to losing fat.


----------



## deejay.1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I managed to pick it up for cheap at the sportex festival .. I've heard a lot of good things about it


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Always a good sign, cheap supplements.


----------

